# my last summer-young adult fiction



## youngadultfiction (Jul 28, 2011)

''if you like books that push boundaries, try new things and experiment with style then you absolutely must try this one.'' http://filmvsbook.blogspot.com

My Last Summer is a young adult novel, a coming of age story, and a tale of east meeting west. Everyone has a dream, but some dreams might just break everything apart.

An 18 year old Taiwanese girl works in a restaurant in Taiwan's international airport, dreaming of escape, dreaming of flying to Hollywood, dreaming of becoming the most famous actress in Hollywood ever.

But then she meets a strange boy who works in a bookstore at the airport, and as they start to hang out, as they begin to get closer and closer, her whole world begins to change in ways she could never have expected.

Her summer starts to come apart, her summer starts to break, and her summer may be the best thing that's ever happened to her.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kerem-

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard reminder. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## youngadultfiction (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who has bought a copy, hope you enjoy! Here is a little piece from the review at http://filmvsbook.blogspot.com/

''For a young adult book, this deals with a lot of very adult themes - namely sex, relationships, intoxicating escapism and family divides. The inexperience and naivety of our heroine is made all the more tangible by the fact that she is not a native English speaker. Her manner of speaking is very "correct", never colloquial and in doing so she grabs the reader and pulls them head first into her world to see life from her perspective. As she takes you along, see her first love and her constant battle between making herself or her family happy. Watch as she starts to learn that there are many sides to people and just as people can let you down, they also have the ability to make your life better.

Our heroine is also adorably weird. She passes the time at work by seeing how long she can remain silent and then tries to break her own record - and yet she finds her hi-fiving work pal and the boy at the book store strange...''


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

'Catcher in the Rye for Asia.' 

Personally I think that your book looks interesting, but I really hate such comparisons.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

This does sound very good.  I'll have to check it out!


----------



## youngadultfiction (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks so much Sharon, i really hope you like it, let me know!  

And adam, thanks for taking a look and i know what you mean, but i just wanted to give people an idea about the type of book i have written, that's all. And the comparison was from a review on Amazon, not me. Anyway, thanks for posting! If you get the chance to read it, then please let me know, cheers


----------



## indiebookslist (Aug 5, 2011)

Interesting elevator pitch on this, and having lived in a building where something this could have easily taken place (10-15 nationalities on 29 floors, all college-aged), this has the ring of truth to it.

I may have to pick it up in the shops --- meaning the Kindle store.


----------



## youngadultfiction (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks! I really hope you enjoy it


----------



## youngadultfiction (Jul 28, 2011)

There is an interview about me and my writing on kindle-author.blogspot.com

Thanks so much!

http://kindle-author.blogspot.com/2011/08/kindle-author-interview-kerem-mermutlu.html


----------



## youngadultfiction (Jul 28, 2011)

There is a new interview about me and my writing at http://filmvsbook.blogspot.com/
Thanks so much!


----------



## youngadultfiction (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who has bought a copy!

Here are the opening lines from my novel.

_''I work in a restaurant in an airport in Taiwan. I am eighteen years old and I don't like my job because everyone gets on planes and leaves.
And I want to leave too.''_

Thanks so much!


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm so glad to see people are responding well to this.  I loved it.


----------



## youngadultfiction (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you so much Sharon . I'm glad you liked it! Thanks for taking the time to read my stuff.


----------



## youngadultfiction (Jul 28, 2011)

Got a new little review on Amazon.com,

''A wonderful book. It is much more a conversation with a friend you haven't seen in a while than a story.'' 

Again, if you've bought a copy, thank you!


----------



## youngadultfiction (Jul 28, 2011)

Been getting some great reviews on Amazon.com and got a nice one on Amazon.co.uk

I just want to say thank you if you've taken the time to read my book. Cheers!


----------



## youngadultfiction (Jul 28, 2011)

Got a really nice review on Amazon.com yesterday. It’s a little bit long, but here’s some of it,

''The pacing is swift, the characters are engaging, the setting is well-defined and feels true, it’s nicely written and generally a pleasure to read. All in all great literary YA, and I look forward to more from this author.''


----------



## youngadultfiction (Jul 28, 2011)

I got another review from goodreads.com  

''The pace of the story is rock solid. It stays consistent like a heartbeat throughout, making it a steady read. I loved the narrative voice, it's as if I was having a conversation with the main character, or reading her diary.''

Thanks so much if you've bought a copy!


----------



## youngadultfiction (Jul 28, 2011)

*''And when i fall asleep i try as hard as i can to dream about the big beautiful Hollywood sign. 
I dream of touching it and that it feels like fire.''
*
Thanks to everyone who has bought a copy!


----------



## youngadultfiction (Jul 28, 2011)

_"I always think about you. 
I think about you until my head starts to hurt and my hands start to shake."_

Thanks to everyone for their support for this book! 

I will also have a new book coming out in November. It's called 'Small Little Things,' 
and it's a collection of 100 short stories from my blog. Cheers!


----------



## youngadultfiction (Jul 28, 2011)

I've just seen that my debut YA novel, my last summer, has been added to the best teen books of summer/fall 2011 list on goodreads.com 

http://www.goodreads.com/list/show/13813.Best_Teen_Books_Of_Summer_Fall_2011#11856794

This is very cool, thanks for the support!


----------



## youngadultfiction (Jul 28, 2011)

I will have a new book out next week. It a collection of 100 short stories from my blog, and it's called 'Small Little Things.' I will post the cover very soon, or you can just check it out on my blog  

Here's some of the blurb-

Small Little Things is a collection of 100 short stories taken from Kerem Mermutlu's blog. Readers from over 91 countries worldwide have read Kerem's short stories, which he writes one a day, every day.The stories are about listening to buildings, not fitting in, trying to escape from your stupid little town, and generally trying to understand things when everything is falling apart.The stories are small, and they are little, and they full of things.


----------



## youngadultfiction (Jul 28, 2011)

_''I will Taiwan at the end of the summer to become an actress in Hollywood. 
I will leave for Hollywood and become a star and never come back.''_

Thanks to everyone who has supported this book


----------



## youngadultfiction (Jul 28, 2011)

Just got another nice review, this time on Amazon.co.uk
Here is a little piece from it-

_''The writer is completely successful in creating a totally believable female main protagonist despite being male himself. His use of the first person present tense voice is hypnotic and made me believe I was hearing this story first hand, not reading it from a page.''_


----------



## youngadultfiction (Jul 28, 2011)

Just to let everyone know, the paperback edition will be out in Jan 2012, thanks!


----------



## youngadultfiction (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks so much to everyone who has bought a copy! cheers!


----------



## youngadultfiction (Jul 28, 2011)

_''The story made my heart happy  I may read it over and over again.''_

from a review on amazon.com


----------



## youngadultfiction (Jul 28, 2011)

I will have a new YA book out in a few months, and i'd just like to say thanks to everyone who has bought a copy of my books so far, thanks!!


----------



## youngadultfiction (Jul 28, 2011)

I now also write articles for www.yaindie.com


----------



## youngadultfiction (Jul 28, 2011)

Yesterday i got another 5 star review on Amazon.com for my novel. Wow! This is so nice  

Here’s a little bit from the review-
”I loved the voice of the main character and the diary-style format of the book!”

The book is in paperback and for kindle (but the kindle version has a super low price!) As always, thanks to everyone who has read my books and my new one will be out really soon. Cheers! And have an awesome day


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

*bump*

I'm half-way through My Last Summer and it's one of the best books that's been on my Kindle!


----------



## youngadultfiction (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks so much! Would love to see a review on amazon once you're done


----------



## youngadultfiction (Jul 28, 2011)

My new YA book will be coming out really soon, hope everyone will enjoy it!


----------



## youngadultfiction (Jul 28, 2011)

If you enjoy my books, then you can check out my blog. I write a short story there every day


----------



## youngadultfiction (Jul 28, 2011)

Nearly nearly finished the new book   It always takes a lot longer than you think


----------



## youngadultfiction (Jul 28, 2011)

My collection of stories will be available for free from Sunday for your kindle (but only for the next few days on amazon).
Feel free to check it out here  Cheers!
http://www.amazon.com/Small-Little-Things-ebook/dp/B0060SBFLY/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1338621440&sr=8-3


----------



## youngadultfiction (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who downloaded my book for free earlier this week. Hope you like it!


----------



## youngadultfiction (Jul 28, 2011)

I got a great review from the YA writer Dalya Moon the other day, check out her site at http://dalyamoon.com/


----------

